# Hello from north Mississippi!



## Novanglus1774 (Oct 11, 2010)

Hello all,

My name is Dave Ray, and I am a new user in Oxford, MS. Just picking my bow back up after a too-long absence. In my own defense, I took time off to get married and have a couple of kids. Now that I have no free time, it's time to resume my hobbies! I shoot a longbow and really love all manner of traditional bows and tackle, but I respect all facets of the hobby since we are all here to have some fun. I'm always looking for a good place to shoot outdoors in this area, so if you're in the neighborhood, give me a shout!

This is a great forum, and I'm happy to be here!

Dave


----------



## BowArmory (Jun 21, 2010)

*Welcome to AT !!!*


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* Dave. Have fun here.


----------



## ivacic (Apr 6, 2010)

welcome to AT!


----------



## jva54 (Dec 14, 2005)

Welcome to AT!! :wave:


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## gig1 (Oct 18, 2010)

Hello and welcome to AT.....I'm in south ms but if u are down this way let me know we shoot year round


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

:wav:
Welcome to AT
:wav:


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

Welcome to Archery Talk.


----------



## jblack228 (Nov 5, 2010)

gig1..where you located at? I am in Moss Point..


----------



## jordantoney8 (Nov 9, 2010)

welcome... i am just starting on this forum as well... good luck this year


----------



## tiuser (Mar 22, 2009)

:welcomesign: :welcome: *Welcome to Archery Talk *:welcome: :welcomesign:


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

Welcome to AT!! Believe half of what you hear and even less of what you see.


----------



## arrow flinger (Aug 3, 2007)

Hello Dave....


----------

